# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [SOLVED] Skype 4.3 on Ubuntu 14.04 -- no sound, all sound devices say "virtual device"

## miles6

I just installed the new Skype update and now the sound isn't working in skype but it is for everything else. In the drop downs to select sound devices, my only option is "virtual device". Do I need to create a virtual audio device? and if so how do I go about doing that cus I tried following a bunch of tutorials and they just didn't work. Also please bear in mind that I'm a bit of a noob. Thanks in advance :3

okay just now the "make a test sound" worked, but still nothing else is working

Screenshot from 2014-07-05 13:35:30.jpgScreenshot from 2014-07-05 13:37:32.jpgScreenshot from 2014-07-05 13:37:59.jpgScreenshot from 2014-07-05 13:35:03.jpgnormal audio stuff

----------


## xc3RnbFO8P

Try Terminal:



> PULSE_SERVER=127.0.0.1 skype

----------


## miles6

Didn't work :/ thanks though

Solved here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ight=skype+4.3 thank youuuuuu

----------


## marco56

> okay just now the "make a test sound" worked, but still nothing else is working


Hey

had the same problem, tried many solutions offered in several threads. in the end it helped to install pavucontrol and therein change from analog duplex to e.g. digital back and forth several times to finally stay with default setting (analog duplex). A latte machiato ubuntu user may explain this phenomenon. I am still chewing coffee beans. However, now it works fine with Pulseaudio.

 :Wink:

----------


## martinr

See this thread for: how to keep using your old Skype version.

----------


## thienai

Hello, sorry my english very bad, i use ubuntu 10.... and skype 4.3 but i use web hear music online okay, but skype i not hear
i enter skype \ options\sound devices :
 microphone : virtual device
 speakers : virtual device
 ringing :virtual device
make test sound not work
please help me, thanks

----------


## Martin_Kuemmel

Here's what helped me and what I did not explicitly find in other posts/threads:
- install 'paprefs' (Pulse Audio Preferences), open it ('./paprefs' on terminal or via dash)
- on 'Network Access" tick "Make discoverable PulseAudio...."
- on 'Network Server' tick "Enable network access to local..."
- there also tick "Dont require authentification" (not really sure whether this is necessary)

Then it skype worked for me. Here screenshots:
paprefsI.pngpaprefsII.png

----------


## Light-kun

After trying all fixes from this thread still have no sound in skype at all.
Linuxint17 fresh installation with retained /home from LM15.

----------


## Qd64erK

I got it to work by installing libpulse0:386, just followed this answer on Ask Ubuntu
Hope it helps
Cheers
*Asensio*

----------


## leti2

install and it works
sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gxine libdvdread4 totem-mozilla icedax tagtool easytag id3tool lame nautilus-script-audio-convert libmad0 mpg321 gstreamer1.0-libav

----------


## Georgi_Karpov

The best solution for me: find skype 4.2 .deb and install it over installed skype 4.3, as priveously log in skype 4.3 and enable autologin on startup (after installation of 4.2 over 4.3 there could be problems with login). Skype sound is back.

----------


## pkohout

i had to run skype as root, now it just works fine

----------


## Aberts10

> Here's what helped me and what I did not explicitly find in other posts/threads:
> - install 'paprefs' (Pulse Audio Preferences), open it ('./paprefs' on terminal or via dash)
> - on 'Network Access" tick "Make discoverable PulseAudio...."
> - on 'Network Server' tick "Enable network access to local..."
> - there also tick "Dont require authentification" (not really sure whether this is necessary)
> 
> Then it skype worked for me. Here screenshots:
> Attachment 256166Attachment 256167


Worked Flawlessy, but i had to use Alt + F2 to enter paprefs

----------


## tedy58

Here is the solution for me.
Thanks @  'svenmeier'
I install the pulse adudio library that skype still stick on it, 
and all works now. 

Installing the 32bit pulseaudio library helped here on 14.04.3.:



```
$sudo apt-get install libpulse0:i386
```

----------


## strelook70

> Here's what helped me and what I did not explicitly find in other posts/threads:
> - install 'paprefs' (Pulse Audio Preferences), open it ('./paprefs' on terminal or via dash)
> - on 'Network Access" tick "Make discoverable PulseAudio...."
> - on 'Network Server' tick "Enable network access to local..."
> - there also tick "Dont require authentification" (not really sure whether this is necessary)
> 
> Then it skype worked for me.



This solution works great on a laptop eMashines eM350 the system Lubuntu 14.04 32bit version Skype 4.3.
Thank you so much!
To install paprefs
In the terminal, dial:



```
 sudo apt-get install paprefs
```

----------


## mauro-annarumma

I had same problem and I solved installing paprefs and opening it with ALT + F2... tks so much! (skype  on lubuntu )

----------


## Lalo_Mercado

> Here's what helped me and what I did not explicitly find in other posts/threads:
> - install 'paprefs' (Pulse Audio Preferences), open it ('./paprefs' on terminal or via dash)
> - on 'Network Access" tick "Make discoverable PulseAudio...."
> - on 'Network Server' tick "Enable network access to local..."
> - there also tick "Dont require authentification" (not really sure whether this is necessary)
> 
> Then it skype worked for me. Here screenshots:
> Attachment 256166Attachment 256167


This was the solution for me, on Lubuntu 15.10 and Skype 4.3.

Thank you so much!!

----------


## gebebkebeb

> Here's what helped me and what I did not explicitly find in other posts/threads:
> - install 'paprefs' (Pulse Audio Preferences), open it ('./paprefs' on terminal or via dash)
> - on 'Network Access" tick "Make discoverable PulseAudio...."
> - on 'Network Server' tick "Enable network access to local..."
> - there also tick "Dont require authentification" (not really sure whether this is necessary)
> 
> Then it skype worked for me. Here screenshots:
> Attachment 256166Attachment 256167


spasibo, comrade

----------


## estelondono

> Here's what helped me and what I did not explicitly find in other posts/threads:
> - install 'paprefs' (Pulse Audio Preferences), open it ('./paprefs' on terminal or via dash)
> - on 'Network Access" tick "Make discoverable PulseAudio...."
> - on 'Network Server' tick "Enable network access to local..."
> - there also tick "Dont require authentification" (not really sure whether this is necessary)
> 
> Then it skype worked for me. Here screenshots:
> Attachment 256166Attachment 256167


I just install 'paprefs' without opening and configuring it and Skype 4.3 started to work just fine in my Lubuntu 14.04

----------

